# michigan - Metal pless & (2) western tornados for sale



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Metal pless 12/19 bucket mount plow. Uses the 6 button remote for plow which comes with it. $11500

1.8 Western tornado- 3 seasons old from when I bought new. Comes with wiring and remote $3500

1.5 western tornado- 4 seasons old from when I bought new. Comes with wiring and remote. $3000
* spinner bracket is bent a touch


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Very interested in the 1.5 yard


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent pm


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Salt spreaders are sold.
Metal pless is still for sale.


----------

